# Probiotics



## Theresa_In_Pain (Jan 30, 2008)

Does anybody here think that probiotics really work. I took them for 3 months and it worked great at first but then it seemed like it wasn't helping anymore so i stopped taking them. I suffer from Ibs-d and anxiety issues. Also which probiotic are you taking.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm going to move this to the probiotics forum. It may get more notice there, and it may help some people find that forum as well.I find they help reduce my fart frequency a lot, and I do well on most of the brands that seem to actually have live bacteria in them. Some people find one brand works much better than others, but I don't seem to have that issue.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiSpecific strain probiotic therapy has given me a 98% resolution of symptoms from my 20 year IBS nightmare. but it took me almost 12 years to find the right pro biotic! once one stops working for you, move on to a DIFFERENT strain or combination of strains, there are so many you could easily cycle a cocktail of strains every 2 or 3 months over the course of teh year, year after year. the following strains have teh most research behind them in IBS studies with good positive outcomes in studies.L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. casei, B. bifidus, S. salivarius, and S. thermophilus and the yeast Saccharomyces boulardii. THERE ARE MANY MANY OTHERS though!here is some general info on taking them, if you dont already know it!They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.If you need any more info or advice just drop me a line.CHeersIan


----------



## Theresa_In_Pain (Jan 30, 2008)

Ian, Thank you for the info. Whats a FOS prebiotic?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

its basically food for the good bacteria.


----------



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

I think that probiotics have contributed significantly to my current improved condition. I cannot credit them as the sole source of my current stability, as taking them alone has never helped me as much. But, after taking them in conjunction with othersupplements and therapies, I can confidently say that they are a significant factor in my stability.I tend to experience better success with multistrain, high potentcy probiotics. I've taken them daily for about 8 years now. I have switched back and forth over the years to find one that works for me. I'm currently taking Primadophilus Bifidus. I plan to switch to Primadophilus Optima(?)...sorry...can't remember the name off-hand. It has a greater live culture count per pop and more strains.I'm like you, I am D predominant and have anxiety issues. I've pretty much reconciled myself to the fact that having D and anxiety means sometimes I'm just going to have bad days...no probiotic will help with that. But, I definitely think you can improve your condition to minimize those bad days. Probiotics may be one part of the equation







Don't give up because your first attempt didn't prove successful. Not all probiotics are created equally Your best bet is to go to your local health food store (or equivalent) and talk to someone there. Or, look at bunch, get some names and do a little research. A good probiotic is going to be a little expensive (around $30 a month), but I find it to be such a worthy investment. The cheapies just don't have the same potency or effectiveness, in my opinion. My GI told me that your "Wal Mart" varieties, you're never going to know whether you're taking probiotics, or a sugar pill.


----------

